# فيديو لماكينة تعمل بالكمبيوتر من تصنيعى



## hanysabra (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 

اسف جدا للفترة الطويلة التى تغيبت فيها عن هذا المنتدى الجميل لكن سوف احاول جاهدا الا اغيب مرة اخرى باذن الله 

الان سوف اعرض عليكم فيديو لماكينة تعمل بالكمبيوتر من تعديلى للعمل على جميع انواع المعادن وعمل الاسطمبات المختلفة اترككم مع الفيديو

http://www.cncstory.com/video/Drill_Free_Moving.wmv
http://www.cncstory.com/video/My_Drill_Project.wmv

لاى استفسار انا تحت الامر 
اخيكم هانى صبره ( القاهرة - مصر ) 
المراسلة على الخاص او من خلال موقع الماكينة
www.cncstory.com
انتظر الردود


----------



## أبو عبده (14 يونيو 2008)

الله ينور عليك يا باشا


----------



## msadek80 (21 يونيو 2008)

يا هانى انتا عديت
اخوك 
محمد عبد الصادق


----------



## هبة الله رمضان (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك الفعال


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

ماكينة جيدة


----------



## abo_slaim (18 يوليو 2008)

ررررررررررررررررائع وفقك الله ونفع بك الامة


----------



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (21 يوليو 2008)

ياريت تعمل فيديوا يوضح التعديل الى عملتة علشان بجد تكون مهندس مصرى غير عادى ربنا معاك ومعانا


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## إلى فلسطين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سامي خال (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كيفية نرفع عامل الاستطاعة


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله بالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يسلم يديك وإلى مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## احمد الابيض (19 مارس 2012)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## h_s0404 (20 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هانى طول عمرك مبدع اتمنا لك مزيد من التقدم.


----------

